# hyla leucophyllata



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi peeps, saw this pic and have fallen in love with these little guys!

would a pair be ok in a exo terra 12x12x18 viv? i know they dont get over 2 inches, would they find food, guesing FF, Pin head Crickets.

Will they benefit from U.V?, my red eyes thrive under it.

does any one know were i can get them, and if they are hard to keep?

any info would be fab.

hyla-leucophyllata - Clown tree fog


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

knighty said:


> does any one know were i can get them,


Maybe the same place you got the pic from:
http://dartfrog.co.uk/images/frogs/otherfrogs/hyla-leucophyllata.jpg

:bash:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks, got pic from image search on google.

what about waxy monkey frogs?


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

iv'e heard there quite hard to look after but correct me if im wrong.........
there expensive too lol: victory:
and with the clown tree frogs i think the need the same care as a red eye tree frog again correct me if im wrong


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi, ive got some  










Here comes the dissapointing bit... The frog that is in the pic is a male. the females are peach/cream coloured like the one pictured. 
Males are very rare as many of the clutches laid are females so youll most definitly not be getting this bright coloured frog.

I bought some of dartfrog few years back and he said that they would change colour as they got older to the bright colours and im still waiting! I then read up and found out that it is rare to get males so out of all 8 i had all females  still they are lovely frogs. They are the same amount of care as a redeye treefrog. 

That size would be fine, the max size for an adult is about 1" (yes very tiny frogs)

oh and they had a name change (i think last year) to Dendrophous Leucophyllata )


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

YAY i was right for once lol jk : victory: they look like really nice frogs


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Still very pretty frogs.

So are they parthenogenic? or just predisposed to all female clutches?


----------

